# pyelonephritis?



## finellasantos (Aug 12, 2011)

hi! how would i code for a pregnant woman with pyelonephritis? i tried looking online and couldn't find an answer. please help!! thank you!


----------



## Mojo (Aug 12, 2011)

In the alphabetic index look up:
pregnancy
 complicated (by)
  infection
    kidney (conditions classifiable to 590.0-590.9) 646.6x

or

pregnancy
 complicated (by)
  pyelitis (conditions classifiable to 590.0-590.9) 646.6x



646.63, 590.80


----------



## finellasantos (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

